
Tired of enterprisey programming - joe_coder
First post here. Cheers to all.<p>I work as a Java programmer since 1999, but with all this mileage I do not consider myself a great programmer, only an average one.<p>Unfortunatelly most of this time I dealt only with Java, thus being a monolingual programmer... but I&#x27;ve never been a fanboy or evangelizer:
I stayed with it for too long because as they say, I accomodated in my &#x27;confort zone&#x27; instead of exploring new lands.<p>After reading and dabbling with few other languages (Clojure, Scala, Python and a little Common Lisp and Haskell) I became acutely aware of Java&#x27;s limitations.
This added to a slow but ever increasing impression that the Java&#x27;s development&#x2F;SW lifecycle is painfully slow, with low productivity and full of accidental complexities, like
those absurd apparatuses Tom or Willy E. Coyote used to catch Jerry&#x2F;RoadRunner in the cartoons (design patterns anyone? want a RefreshAuthorizationPolicyProtocolServerSideTranslatorPB class?).<p>Now, I&#x27;m growing tired of Java and am thinking of quitting it (how ungrateful), but I confess I don&#x27;t know how to do that! Here in São Paulo &#x2F; Brazil, Java is king, still has most of the jobs offers and pays fairly well.
I&#x27;m in 40&#x27;s, with two sons in high school and a housewife, so seems like I cannot risk too much.<p>What would you do if you were me? Try for example to learn and start contributing for something open-source as a ticket to enter in the brave not-so-new world of non-java programming?
That seems not a bad idea, but how to start?
======
kazinator
> _like those absurd apparatuses Tom or Willy E. Coyote used to catch Jerry
> /RoadRunner in the cartoons_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rube_Goldberg_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rube_Goldberg_machine)

